# Meat Scented Cologne!



## meateater (Jun 14, 2011)

Now I've seen it all. This is my next holloween costume. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Burger King no less! 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...urger-King-releases-meat-scented-cologne.html


----------



## talan64 (Jun 14, 2011)

Meat scented cologne....I'd get some....my wife is always telling me how good I smell, after I tend to the smoker.  She's probably love it!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 15, 2011)

[quote name="Talan64" url="/forum/thread/107671/meat-scented-cologne#post_646288"]
Meat scented cologne....I'd get some....my wife is always telling me how good I smell, after I tend to the smoker.  She's probably love it!
[/quote]

Me too!  And my wife too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2011)

By now, most of us shouldn't need "smoked meat scented cologne" !

Even if you scrub it all off---it's still there!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Jun 15, 2011)

My wife likes the smell of smoke on me. Way better than the smell of a machine shop.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL... I'm with Bear, I think at this point in time I just simply sweat liquid smoke almost! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I still really like going to the store mid-smoke and watching everybody trying to figure out where the great BBQ smell is coming from.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> LOL... I'm with Bear, I think at this point in time I just simply sweat liquid smoke almost!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL----A much nicer sport than the old "Who farted ?" game!!!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmmmm maybe it's a new fad!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/107589/egad  

  Craig


----------



## biaviian (Jun 15, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----A much nicer sport than the old "Who farted ?" game!!!
> 
> Bear


I play that game with liquid ass.  No, it doesn't smell like the name...it smells worse.  Imagine 100 dirty diapers sitting in a bag in a hot car all day.  Now multiply that by about 10 and you have that smell.


----------

